# Entrancebook For AIIMS And Aipgmee



## Rajesh Saagar

Can I use same set of entrancebooks for preparing for AIIMS and AIPGMEE PG exams?


----------



## PG_aspirant

Not Sure... You can join MyPGMEE for best results in PG medical entrance exams. It is beneficial for both exams.


----------

